# CF Trunk and CF Drag Wing Installed :-D



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok I finally mounted the CF Drag wing on the trunk. The wing is a R1 Racing CF drag wing with APR mini-drag side plates (I didn't like the ones orginally for the wing so I custom fitted APR ones to it). Tell me what you think. I am very happy with the overall look at it cause it isn't too gaudy but it is a little more aggressive than the stock wing which wouldn't look right on my CF trunk anyhow.


























Now I just have to mount the rear CF lips and the exterior of my car is completely done finally heh.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

awesome! who made that trunk?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Lookin' good man! You're probably the 1st to have a C/F trunk on a B15, pretty cool. Definitely accents your wheels too..


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

There was one other buy that had his on before mine and I know one other guy that has one on his Spec. As far as I know there is only one other one floating around that was bought out of the 5 prototypes and he is currently selling his.

Anyhow here are some better pics so you can see what it looks like in relation to the car cause I know in the one pic the way the picture was taken it makes the sides of the wing look like it is hanging over the edges of the car which it is not.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^NICE great job


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

were those pics taken at the restaurant "medieval times"?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice where did u get the carbon fiber trunk from?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wow
thats one of the cleanest B15s Ive ever seen
its so well done


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

if you removed the handicapped signs the pictures would look even better

well done looks very nice


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

thats the first time I seen that and I gotta say your the man.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the comments all. 

The trunk is a VIS Carbon Fiber Trunk (1 of the original 5 prototypes). It was a pita to install as well  cause nothing was drilled.

The pictures were taken at some bulding close to my house but it isn't a Medieval Times restaurant. To tell you the truth I really don't know what it is but I think it has something to do with some sort of church however I never see any cars there so I a m not sure.


----------

